# Arthroscopic Shoulder Surgery-Modifiers 51 and 59



## Desperate Denise (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi all - I am new to AAPC and am looking for help with coding shoulder surgeries using modifiers 51 and 59.

The physician performed a subacromial decompression for impignement and a debridement of a labral tear including a superior labral and anteroposterior tear and a primary repair of a rotator cuff including the supraspinatus portion.

I coded it as 29827, 29826-59 and 29822-59.   Someone from AAOS told me the modifier for 29826 should be 51 and the 29822 is included.  Please help.

My next issue is an arthroscopic repair of a rotator cuff, subacromial decompression, distal clavicle excision, debridement of labrum and debridement of biceps tendon.

I coded it as 29827, 29826-59, 29824-59, 29823-59

I was then told to change it to 29827, 29826-51, 29824-51 and to leave off the 29823.  Please help me!!!

Thank you so much - desperate d


----------



## Bella Cullen (Oct 30, 2009)

Desperate Denise said:


> Hi all - I am new to AAPC and am looking for help with coding shoulder surgeries using modifiers 51 and 59.
> 
> The physician performed a subacromial decompression for impignement and a debridement of a labral tear including a superior labral and anteroposterior tear and a primary repair of a rotator cuff including the supraspinatus portion.
> 
> ...



The first one I would bill as 29827, 29826-51, 29822-5951. 
The second one I would bill as 29827, 29826-51, 29823-5951, 29824-51. 

59 modifier is for a Separate Procedure, to show that it should not be bundled with the prime procedure, and 51 is just for multiple procedures. 

I used medicare's edits for this one. 
Hope this helps, 
Melissa, CPC


----------



## Desperate Denise (Oct 30, 2009)

*Desperate Denise*

Melissa - thank you so much - I really appreciate it - Blue Shield is checking into our use of modifiers 51 and 59.  There will probably be more questions.  I am just a little anxious so apologize for so many questions.  

Have a great weekend - thanks again!!!


----------

